# Excel Question



## Jdokan (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a user that used to be able to open an excel file directly from his email (outlook2003)  About a month ago something changed..he now has to save it locally then open it...not a big deal except to the user....a change to his process....ANybody know if this was a particular security enhancement??  I'll guess his auto updates did  something that he wasn't aware of...


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 31, 2007)

Is he using Outlook in an Exchange environment? If so, you really need to direct that question to the email admin. If he is not using Outlook in an Exchange environment, I would make certain the *.xls is still associated with Excel. and then check his McAfee or Network Associates programs. I suppose it is possible that they pushed something across in an auto update.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, it is most likely a virus scanner that is treating the XLS extention as a possible virus, as it would an EXE extention.


----------



## Jdokan (Jul 31, 2007)

thanks for the input...we do use Exchange..hosted...not nice...but better than being responsible for that again...I will poke around some on his pc...I need to go back and start from scratch...it has been escalated to me so I need to verify all the steps...Profile, file extension, updates, etc.... not seen this before...
Thanks for the quick response!!!
I knew I could count on my MA buddies...


----------



## crushing (Jul 31, 2007)

My first thought is that maybe a 'Patch Tuesday' altered some security settings and Outlook is treating attachments as potentially harmful and not allowing their execution.  I don't have Outlook to look around the security settings, but that may be a good place to start.

Here are a couple MS KB articles that may also help:

Cannot open attachments in Microsoft Outlook

The following KB article states it is for Outlook 2002, but it may apply to 2003?

You cannot double-click to open an Excel attachment in Outlook 2002

Good luck!


----------



## Jdokan (Jul 31, 2007)

The following KB article states it is for Outlook 2002, but it may apply to 2003?

You cannot double-click to open an Excel attachment in Outlook 2002

Good luck![/quote]

The above link fixed it...Thanks!!!!!!  my cohort was going to uninstall/re-install Office......30 second fix....

I owe you lunch anytime you're in Boston....


----------



## crushing (Jul 31, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> The above link fixed it...Thanks!!!!!! my cohort was going to uninstall/re-install Office......30 second fix....


 
Excellent!  I like it when things work out like that.



Jdokan said:


> I owe you lunch anytime you're in Boston....


 
If you can't send Tom Brady to the Detroit Lions, I guess a lunch is the next best thing.


----------



## Jdokan (Jul 31, 2007)

crushing said:


> Excellent! I like it when things work out like that.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't send Tom Brady to the Detroit Lions, I guess a lunch is the next best thing.


I'll ask him when I see him how he'd feel about that.....keep you posted.....


----------



## Kreth (Jul 31, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> thanks for the input...we do use Exchange..hosted...not nice...but better than being responsible for that again...


Noooooooo! Host your own Exchange, it will save you lots of headaches. I'm speaking from experience.


----------



## Jdokan (Aug 1, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Noooooooo! Host your own Exchange, it will save you lots of headaches. I'm speaking from experience.


Well  I guess that depends on "headaches"...I alos ran exchange 5.5/2k/2k3....not big...300 users...26 offices...It required weekends, late night hours, etc....Now I just make a phone call...and the best part....Sr Mgmt is ok with that.....
_Heaven....I'm in Heaven..._


----------



## Shicomm (Aug 1, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Noooooooo! Host your own Exchange, it will save you lots of headaches. I'm speaking from experience.



offtopic:

A simple pop3/smtp server and use of various great clients available saves more headaches , saves a fortune on licenses and more... 
( i really hate outlook and exchange... )


----------

